# Getting a new ND Doe - What do you think of her?



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

It's official! I sent in my deposit today and pick her up Sunday! :clap:

Roc N Ewe K Sherry
(BRB Kakoakis x Roc N Ewe JM Sugar Shack)

1x GCH Sr Dry Doe










She will be eight years old in May and is bred to this gorgeous buck:

Little Dipper R Big Spender
(PGCH Shooting Star WS Ransom x ARMCH/CH Castle Rock Rainy Day Fund 2*D)
1 x GCH Sr. Buck
1x RGCH Sr. Buck
1x GCH Jr. Buck
1st in class @ 2008 AGS Nat'ls










Dam's Udder:










She is due in April. I am so very excited! Have to drive a few hours to get her, but road trips are fun.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Getting a new ND Doe!*

OMG NO WAY!!!

I almost got her!

Instead my friend bough me Pish Posh, and shes bred to Spender!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Getting a new ND Doe!*

Very nice...... :thumb:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Getting a new ND Doe!*

Wow. I'm glad you passed so I get a shot! Lol. Spender is such a nice buck...I really, really like him and saw the first time udders on his daughters and they are beautiful. I like his extension of brisket. That is something I notice a lot of NDs have an issue with.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Getting a new ND Doe!*

OH YA HES an awesome buck! My doe was just bred to his daddy, so hoping to get some nice kids!

Im so glad you got her! Thats really cool, when are you picking her up?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Getting a new ND Doe!*

Hopefully this Sunday, but we will see. I may be getting ahead of myself. I saw the ad today, emailed and called, and received an email back saying she was available. I replied saying I would like to put a deposit down through Paypal and that we had this Sunday free to pick her up. Haven't heard back yet.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Getting a new ND Doe!*

Sierra is pretty nice about this kinda stuff...I emailed last night, and my friend got 2 girls today lol.

Keep your head up it will work out...I hope!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Getting a new ND Doe!*

Very pretty doe and I really like the buck she's bred to. His dam's udder is very nice.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have officially put a deposit down on Sherry. The farm said they have this weekend available, so hopefully we will be making the trip on Sunday. The owner says she has had quads the past several years and has never once needed assistance. So I am crossing my fingers for a repeat performance, although I will certainly be happy with whatever she gives me. :stars: :dance: 

Surprisingly, my husband didn't even care. Lol. Usually he complains when I get a new goat. Perhaps he has come to accept the inevitable at last.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmmm wanna bring me a baby


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:clap: YAY!!! CONGRATS!!! Can't wait to see the kids you get! :thumbup:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Lol. Well I can't keep all of them.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

hahahaha well you know, cali is wonderful to visit.....I say you come back when she has babies, and bring me one!

I do love her though, and like I said, I was going to get her, but instead my friend got 2 haha..


----------



## nigerianmeadows (Dec 12, 2010)

Congratulations! She's beautiful, and so is the buck she is bred to!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have to add... he is really a gorgeous buck!! and Sherry looks like a sweet thing too. Look forward to seeing what you get!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations. What a pretty doe and the Dam's udder is awsome.. Hope you get lots of nice babies.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I can barely contain my excitement! Apparently she has produced quads the last few years and has never needed assistance. Her full sister has never had anything but quads and quintuplets and has freshened six or seven times I believe. The farm even offered to draw blood on her for me to pick up when I get her so I can send it in Monday for pregnancy testing. Not sure on a due date, however, as she was in with the buck from November to mid-January. She hasn't come back into heat in quite awhile, but isn't showing yet so her guess is April or May.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thats totally awesome! Cant wait to see those kids, you need to make another trip down when the kids are ready to be sold hehehe


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, if you wanted to buy one I could! Lol. Or maybe a future trade is in order....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmmmmm hahaha I hate when I get tempted!
Either would work with me  I want a baby!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Got her home at about 7:30 tonight! She isn't too happy about being alone right now, we took her straight to our rental property. Tomorrow morning I am bringing up two of my does to put in the adjoining pen, so they will share a fence line and she can have some company. So happy with her! She got right in the crate and didn't make a peep the entire way, and her pooch definitely looks bred.


----------

